# Sgt. Andrew Joseph Doiron - CSOR



## RackMaster (Mar 7, 2015)

Lost a warrior to friendly fire with the Kurds in Iraq.

RIP Brother.

*Andrew Joseph Doiron, Petawawa, Ont., soldier, killed in Iraq*

*1st Canadian soldier killed in Iraq was based at Garrison Petawawa, according to Canadian Forces*

1:16 PM ETCBC News
A Canadian soldier based in Petawawa, Ont., has been killed by friendly fire  in Iraq.

Sgt. Andrew Joseph Doiron from the Canadian Special Operations Regiment, based at Garrison Petawawa, was killed on Friday around 3:50 p.m. ET, according to a news release from the Canadian Forces.

The release said Doiron was killed in a friendly fire incident.

"Members of the Special Operations Forces were mistakenly engaged by Iraqi Kurdish forces following their return to an observation post behind the front lines," the release stated.

Three other soldiers were injured and were being treated in Iraq, the release added.

Doiron is the first Canadian soldier killed during this current mission to Iraq.

*http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/canada/ott...petawawa-ont-soldier-killed-in-iraq-1.2985862*


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 7, 2015)

Fair winds, SGT Doiron.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 7, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Sgt. Doiron!


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 7, 2015)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Queeg (Mar 7, 2015)

Rest easy Sgt.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rest in peace Sgt. Doiron.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue skies my Brother, rest easy.

ETA - 4 Years ago, I met then CPL Doiron at a Menton Day Celebration, along with a former member of this site. All of the CSOR and PPCLI guys at the event were stellar individuals.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 8, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue skies and calm winds.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 8, 2015)

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 8, 2015)

RIP Canuck


----------



## CDG (Mar 8, 2015)

RIP Sgt. Doiron.


----------



## Dame (Mar 8, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 9, 2015)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 9, 2015)

Godspeed.

From Instagram:


			
				laflamablanca56 said:
			
		

> SF Operator SGT Andrew Doiron asked that this photo made it out there in the event of his death. Share and repost this shit. RIP brother.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 13, 2015)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2015)

Details are starting to come out.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/and...fire-when-kurds-turned-guns-on-them-1.2993010

Edit - new link.  Will copy story when I get to a desktop later.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 13, 2015)

@RackMaster  Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 13, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @RackMaster  Link doesn't work for me.



Changed the link but will add the story later.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------

